# Best way to learn EKGs



## M1ke10191 (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm at EMT-B and I was looking to learn more about EKG rhythms, preferably an online course or even just general info. To any other EMTs out there who learned how to read EKGs, how did you go about it? I've been talking to medics I ride with and learning a little online, but I feel like I'm only learning it piece by piece. 

Medic school is not an option for me, either.


----------



## medicdan (Jul 24, 2011)

Dale Dubin's EKGs (It's a book, seek it out from the library, although having your own copy is best). It has probably taught more med students, medic students and nurses then formal instructors have. It's a great way to learn the art on your own, or brush up on rhythms you haven't seen in a while.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 24, 2011)

emt.dan said:


> Dale Dubin's EKGs (It's a book, seek it out from the library, although having your own copy is best). It has probably taught more med students, medic students and nurses then formal instructors have. It's a great way to learn the art on your own, or brush up on rhythms you haven't seen in a while.



+1

It's called _Rapid Interpretation of EKG's_, it's a great book that really makes learning EKG's a lot easier.


----------



## M1ke10191 (Jul 24, 2011)

Well med school is my goal (don't worry, I both work and volly as an EMT), so I'd be learning EKGs eventually, but I want to be able to look at the monitor and do something other than just stare blankly at it lol. Thanks for the info.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 24, 2011)

M1ke10191 said:


> Well med school is my goal (don't worry, I both work and volly as an EMT), so I'd be learning EKGs eventually, but I want to be able to look at the monitor and do something other than just stare blankly at it lol. Thanks for the info.



Dubin's book should fit the bill then, it takes you from the basic electrical physiology of the heart, all the way through axis determination.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 24, 2011)

ems12lead.com is pretty good too. TomB, a member on here too, has a bunch of case reports and guides on EKGs/12-leads.

Yeh, I definitely recommend Rapid Interpretation of EKGs by Dale Dubin too. I've also heard good things about 12-Lead ECGs for Acute and Critical Care Providers by Bob Page and I think it was 12-lead ECG: The Art of Interpretation by Thomas B. Garcia too (I can't see the picture online right now, but I think that's the one).

I've read several books, mastered the block method, can draw and label the heart in less than a minute, learned some formulas, etc, but a friend (Tommerag) showed me three strips, and it took me two tries to get them right, and he gave me a hint for one them. I thought I mastered rhythms, but it turned out I didn't. He had a packet/book of different ones from the field. Something like ECGs for Emergency Physicians 1 and 2 will help you practice interpreting rhythms to make them less scary and help distinguish between artifacts and the different waves.

Y'know, EKGs and 12-leads are fun, but it's just a skill. If you plan on becoming a physician and you haven't read: biology, chemistry, ochem, immuno, micro, biochem, anatomy, physiology, etc., those might be more useful to you both as an EMT right now, and later on as a physician. The only useful thing I can think of with an EMT knowing how to interpret EKGs is passing drugs to their paramedic partner. :\ I love EKGs and 12-leads, but if I could press the redo button, I would've read the other stuff first.


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 24, 2011)

Dubin
Lippincott's 12 lead ECG interpretation (little Brown nursing series book)
12 lead ECG confidence 

Learn 12 leads right off the bat don't waste your time learning 3 leads first


----------



## phideux (Jul 25, 2011)

I liked Walravens, Basic Arrhythmias. It was a good starting point.


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 25, 2011)

phideux said:


> I liked Walravens, Basic Arrhythmias. It was a good starting point.



This is what I used in my class. I still have read through Dubin's, and loved it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BEorP (Jul 25, 2011)

I would suggest you get a good medical physiology book first (Guyton is great) and get a strong handle on that and build it up to what is actually happening on the screen. This allows you to truly understand what you're seeing rather than just trying to recognize patterns. It will take more time, but I think it will be worth it in the end for you.


----------



## slb862 (Jul 25, 2011)

too fast, too slow or none... treat from there.  Oh, and experience.  Keep asking questions, look at EKG's, look at monitor leads, oh, and ask questions again.  Look for some books, lots of great ideas here.  See if you can follow someone around that does 12-leads in a hospital.  X-ray does them on the hospital side, I do them in the ED and on the service I work for.  Have fun, and know that this will come with experience.  Someday someone will be asking YOU for help on EKG's.  Good Luck!


----------

